# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  3d Stuff Maker Mega Prusa build, Upgrades and Modifications Help

## Pomie1

Hi All,

I bought a Mega Prusa, semi built kit from 3d systems at christmas and have been working on it ever since. I have managed to make some modifications to it like:
- adding lights (LEDs to the frame), 
- a switch to the power supply, 
- moving the extruder to on top of the print head (removing the need for the tubing, I found the filament would get stuck a lot) 
- even modified (simply) the y axis drive belt.

It is now time to take this puppy further and want to add the following:
- Heated bed (already purchased and wired up not sure where I plug it into on the board or what to do, internet instructions are sketchy)
- add a second print head and extruder so that I can have 2 colour or support and material build. 
- Understand how to use repeater host to control the printer or other software as the in the box software is quite simple.
- install a fan at hot end (I have seen this modification a few times and I am not 100% what it is doing, I assume that it is to help cool the filament and keep the hot end at a more consistent temp)

I would also like to help out with other Projects and prints, along with where to get parts, tools and supplies from.

Let Me know if your using, intending on buying or have sold a Mega Prusa, or if you have any suggestion on how to do more modifications.

thanks

Pom

I will update the thread with images of my printer soon.

----------


## RobH2

Hi Pom,

This is a good place to get help. I have a Makerfarm Prusa but once you are past the frame, we are all solving the same problems. 

One mod I did was to add toggle switches for my external fans. I rarely use fans with ABS but with PLA you need to frequently. The fans seemed to be coming on at times that I didn't want them and I was having trouble just turning them off. Instead of turning them around I added the switch so I can just flick them off at will. 

We look forward to seeing your progress.

Rob

----------


## Pomie1

HI Rob,

I liked the idea of adding the switches in to control the fans, I have installed one at the hot end to help with PLA printing.

I got some bad news though, the printer board that I am using does not support a heated bed. 
- Does any one have suggestions on a new printer board that is more along the lines of a plug and play, I have no electronics experience and would prob break it. 
- Or are there any suggestion to use a heat bed on another controller or another setup as I already have the head bed?

I have also discovered that while replacing my thermistors that if i added 2 them together I get a more consistent temperature reading.

I have also been using a ABS gloop that is made of asatone and waste abs, it melts down and turns a little like wood glue, if you pour some on glass and smear an even layer it helps stop warping.

I will upload some picks of my machine and some of the prints as well soon as I can.

thanks

Pom

----------


## ciutateivissa

Hi Pom,

good to see that you´re making progress!

First of all I would like to know which printer board you´re currently using. I wouldn´t recommend a heat bed control seperated from the printer electronics since I don´t know any software supporting such a feature. Usually the temperature of the hotend AND the heatbet are set automatically at the beginning at any print job and afterwards both will be swichted. I wouldn´t want to loose that funktionality.

I think many of us using the Aduino Mega (or a clone of it) together with RAMPS board. There is a good documentation available for this combination. Firmware could be Marlin which is good described as well.

----------


## RobH2

I too would recommend the RAMPS/Marlin (using Arduino) combo. It's pretty easy to connect and has a lot of support available. So if you just follow the directions, you won't break anything. As well as a headed bed it will support two printing heads.

----------


## Pomie1

Hi Guys,

thanks for the heads up on the printer board, I actually don't know  which board it is, they call it a Gen6 board (here is a video of it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UA_fd...m-upload_owner ) it seems to me branded.

any who I thought I would show off some of my prints, I am currently  working on a camera stabiliser which I will show off once complete. here  they are:

https://plus.google.com/photos/11443...00112211184209


thanks 

James

----------


## Haggis

Hi Pom

I have a Mega Prusa.. It Was The 1st One Sold ( so they tell me :-) ...)

I have added A Cooling Fan To The End Of The Carriage, 2 Switches
1 for the fan and 1 to switch the printer on and off.. I also had an
aluminium bed lasercut as I found the plastic one bowed when printing
large parts...

I'm interested in the mods you did to yours extruder and heated bed
any pictures or info would be greatly appreciated ... I'm also quite happy to pass
on the stl or step files for the fan holder at the end of my carriage and also a dxf file of the bed
if you are interested in making an aluminium one :-)

Cheers
Haggis

----------


## kad3d

I am bumping this as I too have no idea about the board used in 3d stuffmakers printers. 
I'm looking into adding and LCD and SD card so you dont have to constantly have it connected to the computer while printing. 

So far
-  I've upgraded the extruder - added a J-Head Mark IV at 0.4mm 
- Added a fan directed onto the print for better PLA printing and a switch to manually keep it switched off for first layer 
- Added an on/off switch
- Mine came with a bowden extruder and was looking to change it into a Wades but decided not to due to the inertia and added weight it would bring

Happy printing !

----------


## Grawl

I was wondering if you'd be willing to help me figure out what types of hot ends are compatible with the MEGA Prusa kit? (I got mine from 3DStuffmakers) I want to upgrade the hot end and the print head to a smaller diameter to print better quality.



> Hi All,
> 
> I bought a Mega Prusa, semi built kit from 3d systems at christmas and have been working on it ever since. I have managed to make some modifications to it like:
> - adding lights (LEDs to the frame), 
> - a switch to the power supply, 
> - moving the extruder to on top of the print head (removing the need for the tubing, I found the filament would get stuck a lot) 
> - even modified (simply) the y axis drive belt.
> 
> It is now time to take this puppy further and want to add the following:
> ...

----------


## kad3d

You can use any type of extruder you like as long as you get the wiring correct. I changed mine to a J-Head Mark IV at 0.4mm and changed the connector port so it fits in.

----------


## Grawl

Could you give me more detail on how you changed the wiring to work with the J-head? Support isn't much help haha..



> You can use any type of extruder you like as long as you get the wiring correct. I changed mine to a J-Head Mark IV at 0.4mm and changed the connector port so it fits in.

----------


## Grawl

Any chance you're still live on this channel and could help a new modder out? My board just blew on my 3dstuffmaker mega prusa and I'd like to start modding it if I can.  Could use a little help and guidance from someone who knows what they're doing.




> I too would recommend the RAMPS/Marlin (using Arduino) combo. It's pretty easy to connect and has a lot of support available. So if you just follow the directions, you won't break anything. As well as a headed bed it will support two printing heads.

----------

